
Tech moguls raise cash to fight Washington's 'big money problem' - sethbannon
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/24/us-tech-politics-idUSKBN0EZ05920140624
======
ende
"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing year after year and
expecting different results"

Proponents of campaign finance reform are going about it all wrong. It's
always the same proposal: enact limits on campaign donations. The trouble is
the speech issue, which is unavoidable and frankly valid. Time to try
something new.

You can't limit political speech, but you can tax it! Taxation is a well
established legislative power, and taxing campaign donations isnt the same
thing as setting caps on them. Tax the hell out of them, on a highly
progressive scale. Then funnel the revenues into public campaign financing.

